# Remote control growing and automation



## NeonTetra (Sep 11, 2014)

Geek request alert.

I think it would be great to have a forum dedicated to using sensors, actuators, and computers to remote control or heavily automate a grow. There are probably a lot of stoner makers out there (I'm one). Even if there isn't a big community around this kind of thing, I bet a forum dedicated to this would stimulate one.

I can think of several interesting thread topics:

Streaming video and high quality images for remote monitoring and diagnosis
Live streaming data visualizations of grow environment readings
Longest indoor grows untouched by a human hand
DIY arduino grow controllers
Automated pruning using computer-vision and a six-axis robotic arm
Underground apps for remotely controlling your grow while riding the subway
And many more...


----------



## vostok (Sep 11, 2014)

*I totally agree with this post ...but in reality you talk SH!T ...the best of the best cannabis is that growing by peeps who actually care, get of their butts and pick, poke, and talk to their plants on a daily basis, once you do this ...your Sesame street method will never be the same, regardless of weather your on your 1st or 5 millionth grow*


----------



## Uzzi (Sep 11, 2014)

Despite this ^ arsehole automation is interesting and sometimes even required. Not the best way to grow but interesting none the less!


----------



## NeonTetra (Sep 11, 2014)

Work hard play hard. Sometimes you can't be in two places at once.

Also, automation and remote control helps facilitate medical growers who don't have the energy or background to do it all themselves. Helps facilitate autonomous growers vs. commercial buyers.


----------



## Uzzi (Sep 11, 2014)

Exactly! 

I work away from home a lot and therefore seek a degree of automation. For me at this stage that just means timers for my lights and pumps, but it lets me be away from it for up to a week at a time. Unfortunately being an adult means for responsibilities that take away from the luxury of being around at all times!

Happy investigations! I'll be interested to see if anyone else is using automation and how they go about it.


----------



## ficklejester (Sep 11, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I totally agree with this post ...but in reality you talk SH!T ...the best of the best cannabis is that growing by peeps who actually care, get of their butts and pick, poke, and talk to their plants on a daily basis, once you do this ...your Sesame street method will never be the same, regardless of weather your on your 1st or 5 millionth grow*


Vostok likes to post other peoples' pictures and say they're his. He lost all credibility after that happened.

Automation sounds cool I'd love to learn more.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Sep 11, 2014)

I love automation. Imagine trying to run very large facilities without it.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Sep 11, 2014)

ficklejester said:


> Vostok likes to post other peoples' pictures and say they're his. He lost all credibility after that happened.
> 
> Automation sounds cool I'd love to learn more.


And neem is his solution for all things. Cred lost in my eyes there.


----------



## NeonTetra (Sep 11, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I love automation. Imagine trying to run very large facilities without it.


I'd be interested in seeing posts about large-scale industrial automation of growing (MJ or smart farming in general), right next to innovative, useful, or absolutely frivolous uses of automation and remote control.



vostok said:


> *once you do this ...your Sesame street method will never be the same...*


I think it was Mr. Roger's Picture Picture that inspired this. http://pbskids.org/rogers/picpic.html. Please watch the one on Crayons.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been in the automation field for over 20 years. I love everything about it.
I have my room automated to the point, all I have to do is prepare the food and manicure/train the plants. I monitor all activities and receive alarms if any point fails, such as temp, humidity, C02, pumps, lights and fans. I have all points trend to a database that allows me to go back and look at the overall performance and tweek where it is needed.
As soon as I can afford it, I want to invest in the ability to automate making plant food, like filling, adding nutes and ph'ing a res. I know it is out there, but it is still way expensive.

The perfect job would be to be hired by a large scale ( legal) grower and be given the task of automating the entire facility and maintaining it. 
My dick gets harder than $40 worth of jawbreakers just thinking about it 

Peace and Automated Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## NeonTetra (Sep 13, 2014)

My interest in automation has always been to free yourself up so you can spend your time on more interesting things. Also, as a way of doing better science by taking the human hand out of the equation.

I like how this can be done in a really sophisticated way, at a reasonable cost, if you're just doing it on a small scale. Electronics control boards, sensors, pumps, valves, etc. are readily available at a low cost to the hobbyist.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2014)

We considered automating grow ops when we put in the Technology/Science Forum. It's the best place for threads about that.


----------

